# We're €3.6B better off!



## orka (1 Nov 2011)

Great news but kind of embarrassing - how do you 'double-count' 3.6B??

[broken link removed]



> The general Government debt is to be written down by 2.3 per cent, or €3.6 billion, following the detection of an accounting error.
> The Department of Finance said the National Treasury Management Agency (NTMA) had notified it of a double count brought about a change in its relationship with the Housing Finance Authority.
> The NTMA previously acted as an agent for the Housing Finance Agency, the liabilities of which are included in general Government debt, but now the NTMA loans directly to it.
> The loans appeared in the NTMA accounts for 2010 as assets and liabilities in the Housing Finance Authority accounts. The Housing Finance Agency provides loan finance to local authorities and voluntary housing bodies for housing and related purposes.
> ...


----------



## Shawady (1 Nov 2011)

You beat me to it Orka!
Whats great is that this is exactly the same amount the government was going to cut from next months budget so no need for any cuts now..........................


----------



## Purple (1 Nov 2011)

Shawady said:


> You beat me to it Orka!
> Whats great is that this is exactly the same amount the government was going to cut from next months budget so no need for any cuts now..........................



Yea, because they will make this mistake every year 'till the debt is gone


----------



## Sunny (1 Nov 2011)

Staggering news story. Still trying to find a detailed explanation. I have never heard of such a positive surprise especially these days! 

Unfortunately, doesn't change anything with regard to the budget deficit.


----------



## onq (1 Nov 2011)

Now if only we found there were 90,000 fewer on the public payroll and 300,000 less on the welfare, sure wouldn't we be grand!


----------



## Janet (1 Nov 2011)

Sunny said:


> I have never heard of such a positive surprise especially these days!



Funny, because I heard something similar here today (although the story is actually a few days old now): Germany finds extra 55bn euros after accounting error


----------



## Sunny (1 Nov 2011)

Janet said:


> Funny, because I heard something similar here today (although the story is actually a few days old now): Germany finds extra 55bn euros after accounting error


 
Thanks for that. Suppose it shows how difficult doing national accounts has become.


----------

